

RecordBreaker: Automatic structure for your text-formatted data - ot
http://cloudera.github.io/RecordBreaker/

======
primelens
_The future is ubiquitous online connectivity, cloud storage and streaming —
not memory cards. These portable storage cards require careful file
management, something Apple wants users to avoid._

I agree with most of the points the post makes but this sounds like Apple
marketing-speak. Whatever the "future" might be, storage cards are a major
plus in any current tablet. Apple wanting users to avoid file management and
opting for their cloud service is not an argument in favor of the Ipad.

